# 750-404/000-003 Frequenzzähler



## Mohamed (30 Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich versuche ständig, den Frequenzzähler 750-404 / 000-003 zu parametrieren, leider funktioniert das nicht. Die Werte, die ich im Steuerbyte festgelegt habe, werden im Statusbyte nicht bestätigt. Egal was welche Werten ich im Steuerbyte eingebe, könnten diesen nicht bestätigt werden. Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann??



Grüße


----------



## holgermaik (30 Juli 2020)

Deine Hardware Signale werden im Programm nicht verarbeitet. Zu sehen an der hellgrauen Farbe. Dadurch wird das PA der Karte nicht bearbeitet und auch nicht aktualisiert.


----------



## Mohamed (30 Juli 2020)

Wie kann man das lösen?


----------



## holgermaik (30 Juli 2020)

Ein Programm dazu erstellen.
Die Frage ist ob die die Karte einmalig parametrieren willst oder dynamisch oder bei PLC Anlauf oder...


----------



## Mohamed (30 Juli 2020)

Laut Buchbeschreibung Das Zählermodul erfasst die Zeit zwischen einer oder mehreren steigendenFlanken des CLOCK Eingangssignals und berechnet die Frequenz dieses Signals. 
Messmethode, Frequenzbereich und Messwert-Darstellung werden mit Steuerbyte im PA einstellen (laut Handbuch).
Ich habe nirgendwo gelesen, dass es dafür ein Programm erstellt werden soll.
 Wenn ich die Karte einmal parametrieren will, gibt's dazu ein beispiel Programm?


----------



## holgermaik (30 Juli 2020)

Als Mindestanforderung musst du _RNG_SEL0 und _RNG_SEL1 sowie _FQ beschalten.​


----------



## Mohamed (30 Juli 2020)

es wäre sehr hilfreich wenn du mir ein beispiel Code senden kannst!


----------



## holgermaik (30 Juli 2020)

na klar


----------



## Mohamed (30 Juli 2020)

Leider hat mir das nicht weiter geholfen .. ich bekomme keine Ergebnis.




Laut beispiel im Handbuch die Einstellung wird direkt im PA ausgeführt  wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe oder??


----------



## holgermaik (30 Juli 2020)

Deine Variablen im Lokalen E/A Abbild sind immernoch hellgrau. Das bedeutet sie werden nicht aktualisiert!
Läuft der Controller, dein Programm, dein Baustein, der K-Bus? Ist die Aktualisierung der Variablen richtig eingestellt?
Das Beispiel im Handbuch bezieht sich auf direkte Registerverarbeitung. Bei ecockpit wird es anders gehandhabt.


----------



## Mohamed (30 Juli 2020)

Controller, programm, Baustein und K-Bus läuft. wie kann man die Aktualisierung der variablen einstellen?


----------



## holgermaik (30 Juli 2020)

Mal was allgemeines. Variablen werden in ecockpit nur aktualisiert wenn lesend oder schreibend darauf zugegriffen wird. Bei der Standarteinstellung.
Eine Aktualisierung kann man auch erzwingen wenn eine andere Aktualisierungsart ( 1 oder 2) vorgewählt ist.
im Bild deutlich zu sehen. Die Farbe wechselt von hellgrau auf schwarz.





Wenn du also deine Variablen beobachten möchtest musst du sie irgendwo lesen.
Wobei x_QRNG_SEL0 wahrscheinlich nur ein sehr kurzer Impuls ist.


----------



## holgermaik (30 Juli 2020)

> wie kann man die Aktualisierung der variablen einstellen?


Im Gerätemanager unten rechts


----------



## Mohamed (3 August 2020)

@holgermaik

Danke. Es hat sich erledigt.


----------

